# Emergency betta fry food needed



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay this sounds really crazy, but my betta is sqeezing out the fry right now as I'm typing. And I dont even have the fry food at all. Can someone please help me out with the fry food please? If you want my address please email me. 
Thank you.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are they embracing or is she just dropping eggs?


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

embracing but I dont see any eggs coming out. Wait do I see the eggs coming out?lol


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Never mind I see so many eggs coming out and the male is picking them up and putting them in the nest.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You really should not have even tried breeding them without proper food ready way in advance.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

When do I take the female out?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*ok betta fry hatch in 2 days, and keep the father with them unless he starts eating them. so in 2 days they will hatch, do not take the father out yet, in aroun 1-3 days they'll start free swimming, thats when you take out the father. in that time they start free swimming, boil an egg, take ONLY the egg yolk, put it in a thin cloth and like this cloud come out of it. they eat that, put some live plants in the tank for "infusoria" they eat that too. also pet supplies sells HBH baby bites, and hatchable BBS (baby brine shrimp).

take out the female right after spawning leave the male.
*i will help out during needs, though am not the best in the forum. i would get BEST advice from mr.Vampire, Bettalover2033, etc (can't remember other users)


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you, for some reason my female she helps brings the eggs up to the nest and put them in the bubble. lol SooOooo Funny.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

like this?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGoLJHImivM
that was my last pair.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Do I take her out when I dont see anymore eggs coming out of her?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

take her out when the male is harassing her away. may we see a pic of this pair? am curious


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You should have taken her out before the eggs were released. 

I cannot stress the importance of getting EVERYTHING ready WEEKS in advance to setting the pair up.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just remembered, where they conditioned? if so how many weeks? 
mr.vampire not to be rude, since it happened. where gonna help this user keep these fry alive since your an expert, i ... well i had experience.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There is nothing I can do. The first 10 days are either eat or die.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

The first ten day's can I feed them egg yolk?

Oh and they are done doing the hanky panky, I put the female back into her room. And te male is still with the eggs. So now all I have to do is wait for the eggs to hatch and feed them yolk?
How many day's do I feed the yolk to the free swimming fry? There is atleast 200 eggs in the bubbles.

Thank you for helping me out.

Oh and do I leave the light on for the male betta and eggs? If so for how many days?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yolk is okay but it pollutes the water like no other. 

Basically you're fine for the next two days. The eggs will hatch in 24 to 36 hours and then 48 to 60 hours from now they'll start swimming.

Yes the light needs to be on until the male is removed when they become free swimming.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks alot. So when do I start to feed them egg yolk?


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

I condition them both for 3 weeks, I feed them black worms. pellets, and flakes.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would run to a pet store and ask for appropriate fry food.. Can't help you that much, baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels.. All I know is fry need a varied diet with lots of different things to be healthy, not just one food type.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

You really should not have attempted breeding since you obviously were not ready for it. Newly hatched bettas are this big - . That's right, the size of that dash. Smaller, sometimes. Microscopic fish need even tinier microscopic foods, which you obviously did not have ahead of time. I don't understand why you would breed when you don't have the needed supplies. 

But, like another poster has mentioned, the deed is done. Find some brine shrimp eggs if you can, and hatch them. The bigger fry will be able to eat them, unfortunately the smaller ones will likely starve to death. But, if you were not prepared with food, I'm guessing you aren't prepared to have potentially hundreds of fish either, so it's actually a good thing in your case. If you don't have any live plants in there either, put some in ASAP and turn on a super bright light over the tank and leave it on 24/7 so the microscopic critters can bloom from the plants and the babies will have something to eat. 

Egg yolk, I have heard, will work in a pinch but as MrV said, will pollute the water immediately. You will absolutely HAVE to do daily water changes using it, which you have to do anyway after the 2 week mark. 

PLEASE, if you ever want to attempt to breed again, be sure you have the money, the time, and the supplies weeks ahead of time. And make sure you do your research, as you would have known all of this if you had.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

I do have baby brine shrimp eggs I just bought some. And why are you being so rude? And I do take really good care of my Kings Plakats. Well enough said. There is more positive helpers on this site than just you. =) Another thing is I do have plenty of live plants. So next time try to be nicer with the things you say. Thank you


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We're not trying to be rude. We're just trying to get the point across.

BBS are good but only towards the end of the first week.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

It's cool. lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not being rude. I am laying out the cold hard facts for you. You have to know what you are doing before you do this, and you were not ready to do this, or you would have had the supplies needed. That is not rude, that is fact. You are bringing lives into this world, you have to be responsible for them. Rude would have been to say OMG YOU SHOULD NEVER EVER BREED CAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING LOL as you can see, I never said anything of the sort. I said you should have been prepared before you breed. Two different things. If you can't handle facts about the subject, well I don't even know what to tell you. You can not just up and decide, oh, I want to breed! I'm going to read a website or two on the subject, then I'll know what I need to and just wing the rest of it! Let me put these fish together and see how it turns out.... it just does not work that way. 

When I decided I wanted to breed bettas, I read everything I could find, every different opinion I could, every method I could find, for close to a year. In that time I gathered up the supplies - the food, the tanks, the jars, the pairs. I knew, when I WANTED to breed that I was not ready. So I took my time and learned all I could. Then when I felt I was reasonably ready, I started the conditioning of the pair. Breeding takes time to learn, and the patience to take that time to learn.

I'm glad you got the eggs. Please read up more on the care of raising spawns - the learning never ends. There is always new research coming up, new techniques, new tricks someone has found. 

Please don't make the mistake like so many others do on this forum of mistaking someone with experience trying to give you good solid advice, for being rude.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Plakathmer, CajunAmy wasn't being rude. She and MrV have both been breeding for years and all they want is what's best for the fish. They both give great advice if you're willing to take it.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

plakatkhmer said:


> So next time try to be nicer with the things you say. Thank you


I find it kind of ironic that you say this in an obviously condescending tone, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, please don't let this turn into an arguement! Ugh Let's just stick to the topic.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

I know lol This isnt going to be any arguement. Theres nothing to be. And I do take there advices.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sure every breeder was eager & nervous on there first breeding session and we all had our bad moments but we learn from them to make the best out of it in the future.


----------

